# Well, all good things must end



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2018)

I have been diagnosed with advanced CHF Congestive Heart Failure.  So now I am trying to deal with these facts:  From web MD....

*"Although there have been recent improvements in congestive heart failure  treatment, researchers say the prognosis for people with the disease is  still bleak, with about 50% having an average life expectancy of less  than five years. For those with advanced forms of heart failure, nearly  90% die within one year." * 

I don't want sympathy after all I am almost 82 (well over life expectancy for male) but suddenly dealing with KNOWING is strange to deal with...


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2018)

Sorry you are dealing with this Jim. 
I will send loving thoughts your way


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 20, 2018)

Jim, there HAS been recent improvements! Researchers are not always 100% correct! I wouldn't give up hope at this point.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 20, 2018)

Jim,

That is tough news.

It's more important than ever to get busy, say the things you need to say, do the things that you need to do and enjoy time with the people that you love.

You and your family are in my thoughts.

B


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2018)

Sending love and warmth your way, Jim.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2018)

awww Jim, I agree with RR...please don't give up. don't believe everything you read, there's always exceptions to the rule.

I suspect you feel very poorly now but you have to do what you can to be as well as you can for you, and also for your loved ones!!

However I do agree with Aunt Bea, just in case the inevitable happens before you're really ready to leave, do try to make as much out of your life and loved ones as is possible ...talk, make videos, make memories ..most of all ( given your limitations)...try to make the most of every day.. 

(((hugs))) to you Jim...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2018)

Jim, sorry to hear that, thinking of you and wishing you the best, hugs.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2018)

I've enjoyed this forum and you guys for 4 years and when someone just stops posting I always wonder where they went.  I will be here until I cannot be here....You guys are all special and as I am otherwise without interaction with many others, dear to me.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 20, 2018)

dont give up hope azjim--there is only one person that will decide when our time is up---prayers being sent your way


----------



## Lara (Jul 20, 2018)

:rose::rose::rose: Thank you for sharing this Jim, so we can know how to pray for you. 
May you be surrounded with family and friends...like us here :grouphug:

Perhaps we can bring you a smile every now and then


----------



## Falcon (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi  Jim,  Just do what the doctors  recommend  and  remember.........It  ain't over   til  the  fat lady  sings  !  LOL


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 20, 2018)

Sorry to hear this, Jim but nobody really knows how long they have.  

I know HappyFlowerLady has lived with it for many years and has actually improved.  I'm sure she'll come on here to tell you about it but her poor dog (Chipper) died today. 

Hugs and


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 20, 2018)

You read that on Web MD and 50 other sites will say something different on the same subject. Don't waste your time on such sites. Do what the doctor says and enjoy every minute you have. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> You read that on Web MD and 50 other sites will say something different on the same subject. Don't waste your time on such sites. Do what the doctor says and enjoy every minute you have. Wishing you all the best.


Apparently my age makes surgery impossible and that is a factor.  My doctor told me what to expect too...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 20, 2018)

Please do NOT give up on hope, AZ Jim !  That diagnosis does not have to be something that you cannot live with for a lot of years yet, if you keep trying and taking care of yourself. 
What is your heart ejection fraction ?  
I was diagnosed with a-fib and heart failure over 18 years ago. I am still here. Actually, I am in better health now than I have been for many years. 
My heart failure ejection fraction was down to about 23%EF, and I could barely walk from one room to another, and I huffed and puffed my way around. 
I was always swollen and bloated, even with diuretics. 
The medicine for the heart failure and a-fib also gave me kidney failure. I got to where I didn’t expect to live much longer at that point. 
A few years ago, they did an ablation procedure that helped with the a-fib, and I felt like maybe I had a chance to get better; so I started reading everything that I could  find about diet that could help heal the heart failure. 

It has been a long and hard struggle, but slowly, I am getting better, and my heart is now no longer in heart failure. Even the kidney failure is improving, and they told me that would  only get worse, too. I still have episodes of a-fib; but even those are becoming less frequent, and only lasting a few minutes and not hours and days like before. 
I have posted a lot about my struggle back to better health on here, and I would also be glad to share with you anything that has helped me if you want to try dietary change. 
Adding my prayers for you , with everyone elses prayers here.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 20, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Apparently my age makes surgery impossible and that is a factor.  My doctor told me what to expect too...



I have a thought on that
Most folks don’t get the grace of knowing when
Leaving lotsa stuff undone, unstated
Seems you have that

also

Sir Jim, you probably know, more than most, how precious each moment is

Please live them

While they’re in hand


----------



## IKE (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm really very sorry to hear this Jim.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 20, 2018)

AZ Jim - I'm just "across the street" from you in SCW (Corte Bella).  Is there anything I can do?  PM me if I can help.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 20, 2018)

Sorry to hear this, Jim.  I wish I had something profound and uplifting to say but I suck at it.   My best wishes to you.


----------



## jujube (Jul 20, 2018)

Hugs and warm wishes, Jim.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 20, 2018)

Sorry to hear this, Jim.  Please take care of yourself.  My sweet friend, Louis, got the same diagnosis at age 85 and could not have surgery.  He was still line dancing at 90 until he passed at 92.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 21, 2018)

So sorry to hear this, Jim. Be positive, your attitude would make a big difference.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 21, 2018)

Matrix said:


> So sorry to hear this, Jim. Be positive, your attitude would make a big difference.


Ditto, we are here for you!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi Jim,sorry to hear this,will be keeping you in my nightly prayers. PLease continue posting here as much as you can,sending hugs Sue


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 21, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I have been diagnosed with advanced CHF Congestive Heart Failure.  So now I am trying to deal with these facts:  From web MD....
> 
> *"Although there have been recent improvements in congestive heart failure  treatment, researchers say the prognosis for people with the disease is  still bleak, with about 50% having an average life expectancy of less  than five years. For those with advanced forms of heart failure, nearly  90% die within one year." *
> 
> I don't want sympathy after all I am almost 82 (well over life expectancy for male) but suddenly dealing with KNOWING is strange to deal with...



I have congestive heart failure as well.   I had it for years without knowing it.  I always thought it was my stomach.

My doctor told me I could overcome the symptoms by gradually exercising.

So that's where I am now.  I couldn't walk two blocks without having to stop previously. 

Now I can walk blocks and I ride a bike every day.  I am now 85 years of age.

The knowing part?  I put it in the back of my mind.  What will be will be. Just don't give up and don't get depressed.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2018)

Jim, we've seen from you that you are a strong and positive guy and have lived through some really rough spots in your health, so I know you will continue to live your life in the same way, strong and positive. And you do have supportive friends here who will be here for you whenever you need. And good thoughts and prayers from me to you are being added to all the others expressed already.


----------



## oldman (Jul 21, 2018)

I hope I am not violating SF's TOS by writing this. If I am, please feel free to delete my post.

Jim:

I don't know what your financial condition is, but I would like to recommend that you call and make an appointment with a doctor at the Cleveland Clinic. Heart defects and diseases have become their specialty and they have been ranked number one in the country for the past several years. They have developed many non invasive procedures, which years ago would have caused surgeons to cut the patient from their neck to the belly button, just to perform some procedures that are now considered routine, like valve replacement. 

I just had a former pilot friend that needed to have two valves replaced and they inserted the new valves inside the old valves by going through the groin. This procedure was developed at the CC years back. I also have a neighbor who chose to have his heart and lung transplant done at the CC. I know it's quite a distance away and when he had his heart and lung replaced, he had to stay in the Cleveland area for 60 days before they would release him to go home and assign him to a doctor here in our area. This was done about 3 years ago now and as far as I am aware of, he is doing well. 

I am just recommending that perhaps this may be something you want to think about. I am told that they (the CC) will consult with the patient over the phone, rather than having them make the trip. 

Whatever you decide, the best of luck to you.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 22, 2018)

May you first establish peace of mind, then think about Camper's post.
You have been a valued poster on SF. Keep on posting.


----------



## Victor (Jul 22, 2018)

Sorry to hear that as I have had that surgery.

It is not a death sentence. Depends on exactly what needs to be done.
Over 95% of patients with bad valves or bi pass operations survive.
Find an excellent surgeon and a second opinion from another cardiologist.
There are sites that rate heart surgeons (in US) and forums where you can get support
and help. Do the research on internet. PM me want to know more.me if y


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2018)

Victor said:


> Sorry to hear that as I have had that surgery.
> 
> It is not a death sentence. Depends on exactly what needs to be done.
> Over 95% of patients with bad valves or bi pass operations survive.
> ...



Due to overall health issues I am not a candidate for surgery Vic...


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 22, 2018)

AZ Jim, I join those sending their prayers, good wishes and positive energy.  Please come and post as often as you can-- we're all your friends.  I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ah come on people.  You are sending condolences?

It's like paying interest on a debt that's not due.


----------



## JimW (Jul 23, 2018)

Best wishes to you Jim, stay strong!


----------



## Victor (Jul 23, 2018)

Nevertheless. get a second and maybe third opinion.

I heard of a senior recently.who was told she needed surgery soon, and the second and third opinion disagreed totally.
She is fine, did not get the surgery after all.  True story.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Kitties (Jul 23, 2018)

So sorry to hear of this diagnosis. Keep your doctor appointments and it sounds like you have an open dialogue with your MD. It's go to be rough.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2018)

Here's a song for you, Jim....


----------



## Lara (Jul 23, 2018)

I just thought I'd pop in and bring you some snow to Arizona. 

Is it really going to be 117 degrees there tomorrow? Stay safe. Stay indoors. Have a popsicle 

Goodnight and I hope you sleep well.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2018)

Lara said:


> I just thought I'd pop in and bring you some snow to Arizona.
> 
> Is it really going to be 117 degrees there tomorrow? Stay safe. Stay indoors. Have a popsicle
> 
> Goodnight and I hope you sleep well.


Thanks Lara....Also thanks to all my friends...Love to ya...
https://www.google.com/search?sourc.....0.22.1293...0i131k1j0i22i30k1.0.6k2m-Wo8n2I


----------



## terry123 (Jul 23, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Thanks Lara....Also thanks to all my friends...Love to ya...
> https://www.google.com/search?sourc.....0.22.1293...0i131k1j0i22i30k1.0.6k2m-Wo8n2I


  Sorry for the 117, Jim.  We have a cold front coming through so we will only have 97. Will October EVER get here!!!


----------



## Lara (Jul 26, 2018)

I see it's "only" 111 degrees in Phoenix today (thursday)...down from 117 degrees 3 days ago. 

We haven't seen you for a few days. Are you doing okay in this heat?


Have another popsicle. 

Just in case you desert folks don't know the difference, it's the 2nd pic :laugh: ...this is important to know

_(don't ask me why there's a guy standing on top of the popsicle...it's "art")_


----------



## hearlady (Jul 26, 2018)

However many days you have Jim, many or few, I hope they are filled with love and peace. You make this forum nice.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2018)

You've been in my thoughts and prayers as well, Jim.  A popsicle sound like a good idea!


----------

